

Roeschke Pornblocker Software (Gives the internet back to innocence) - tx
http://www.coloribus.com/paedia/prints/2008/06/24/202379/

======
wallflower
I don't like the specific ad but this site coloribus.com is a goldmine of
interesting visual print ads, most of them from European/overseas campaigns.

Edit: Coloribus has a paywall. It was too good to be free.

Thin-slicing one woman's life:
[http://www.coloribus.com/paedia/prints/2008/06/24/202386/sho...](http://www.coloribus.com/paedia/prints/2008/06/24/202386/show/)

